
My Life Isn't Your Porn: Why South Korean Women Protest - dsr12
https://www.koreaexpose.com/south-koreas-biggest-womens-protest-in-history-is-against-spycam-porn/
======
nodja
Isn't porn banned in south korea? If you ban legal ways of getting porn that
you identify with culturally, people will make it illegally, not surprised
this happens without consent.

It's like marijuana in the U.S. all over again, if you ban it, people with
less morals will make it available in a worse way.

Just allow porn and regulate it, like every other country does.

~~~
SiempreViernes
How is breaking into someone's motel room to film them in secrecy in any way a
rational response give that there is plenty of other countries nearby that
make porn? Are you really saying that making non-consensual porn just such a
deep biological need that nothing can be done?

I mean, there is certainly no great lack of porn available online, so simply
reuploading some chinese or japanese flicks seems a far more sane response
than hiding cameras in public restrooms.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
Please don't write comments like this.

This comment seems to hit all the bad rhetoric hot points. You've
misrepresented parent's point, attacked a straw man, and also somehow made a
slightly racist argument that Koreans are interchangeable with Chinese and
Japanese.

The point is that banning pornography might be creating a niche market that
bad actors are happy to exploit.

I have no idea if it's true. But the argument isn't saying the behavior is
rational and there was no claim made about the deep biological needs for porn.

Please engage with good faith and measured tone.

~~~
taysic
I thought the comment made great points.

~~~
majewsky
If you don't have anything to add to the discussion, use upvotes/downvotes.
Responding with comments like this just makes you look like you're just a sock
puppet, which you probably don't want.

------
ky738
Are there any devices that can detect the presence of another electrical
device? So that it could scan places. This is scary, imagine renting a place
only to know the owner has put cams all over. Stuff of nightmares.

~~~
JackCh
In theory yes¹, but in practice I would expect it to be a tricky time-
consuming process. How would you differentiate between a legitimate electronic
device on the other of the wall, and an illegitimate electronic device
embedded inside the wall? The difference between those may only be a few
inches.

I don't think this is one of those problems looking for a technical solution.
What's needed is a legal/social solution: an aggressive campaign for publicly
identifying and shaming perpetrators, with very harsh punishments handed out.

¹ From what I know traditional "bug detectors" work by trying to induce the
bug to broadcast and then detecting that broadcast signal. But "metal
detector" style bug detectors that instead simply look for circuits seem like
they should be possible.

------
xarball
I find fourth-wave feminist articles like this to be a complete sham, because
they completely stop short of asking a far more constructive question:

'Why is this happening?'

Is there something unique about South Korea that motivates the use of spycams
and sexually explicit non-consensual recordings? Imo that would be a far more
useful place to start.

Lax laws/enforcement do not motivate people to do things. That is, unless we
start from the assumption that all men are basically barbaric (Which I have to
reject on face value alone), then there's no way to blame this on the legal
system or the police.

Not far off from South Korea is a phenomenon in Japan called "grass-eating
men": Men who give up on pursuing women and careers, and instead live online
in subpar apartments and out of internet cafes to live out their lives.
Perhaps there's something in common between what motivates that, and what
we're seeing here?

How happy are men (as a class) in South Korea? How beneficial are their 'good'
alternatives here?

~~~
holyjaw
> I find fourth-wave feminist articles like this to be a complete sham,
> because they completely stop short of asking a far more constructive
> question:

> 'Why is this happening?'

> How happy are men (as a class) in South Korea? How beneficial are their
> 'good' alternatives here?

Who the fuck cares if these men are happy?! This isn't a peer reviewed
journal, this is an article highlighting the fact that thousands of South
Korean women are so sick and tired of being mistreated by the police and by
their fellow human beings that they had to stage a protest just get some
attention on the situation.

If you want some deep philosophical understanding of the scenario, then you do
it. "Sham"? Get off your pedestal.

